# The View



## smoke665 (Mar 26, 2018)

Got bored this afternoon, waiting on the rain, so I played (and learned) a little more in PS. Used mask/refine edge to cut the image out, changed the background, added overlay paper, combined color and B&W image using clipping mask, drop shadows, and adjustment layers. More involved then I first  thought but it should go quicker next time.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 26, 2018)

Is anyone else hearing echoes of, "Get off my lawn you damn kids!" 

Very nicely done!


----------



## BrentC (Mar 26, 2018)

Very cool!  Well done.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks guys.  PS is starting to make more sense. I still find myself searching for things (especially short cut keys), but every little bit more that I learn, seems to rub off on other projects now.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 26, 2018)

I took a PS course at Adult School.  It was very helpful.  I need to take it again.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 26, 2018)

I definitely LIKE this shot! Fun. And yeah...."Hey you kids-get offa' my lawn, dangit!" pops to mind! LOL!


----------



## Destin (Mar 26, 2018)

Cool concept! Nice work!


----------



## DSP121 (Mar 26, 2018)

Kudos to your creativity!


----------



## rosh4u (Mar 27, 2018)

I liked it conceptually.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks all. I can't claim to much creativity as I got the idea from someone else, and filled in the blanks from there. To me the most important thing I learned, was how to effectively create "two" backgrounds (The paper and solid white) within the same image, and the way to split an image into both B&W and color. These alone already have the ideas flowing for the future.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 27, 2018)

PS- I definitely like what you did.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 27, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> PS- I definitely like what you did.



Wow, that doesn't happen often! LOL Thank you


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 2, 2018)

Great job well done I`d say.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 2, 2018)

I missed this. I like it. Print it big for the wife and hang it in her favorite room.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 2, 2018)

@Fujidave, Thank you, it was a fun little project 

@jcdeboever Thank you. Though I'm not sure about the "big" print for the wife, she might use it for target practice LOL


----------



## CherylL (Apr 2, 2018)

Very cool!  For your next project:  your current photo in color on top and the reveal is a black/white photo of yourself when you were in HS or college or at age 5.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 2, 2018)

CherylL said:


> Very cool!  For your next project:  your current photo in color on top and the reveal is a black/white photo of yourself when you were in HS or college or at age 5.



That would be a cool idea, but those stone tablets are heavy, and I don't think they'll fit the dvd tray anyhow.


----------



## CherylL (Apr 2, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool!  For your next project:  your current photo in color on top and the reveal is a black/white photo of yourself when you were in HS or college or at age 5.
> ...



I marked your post funny and then remembered I have my own stone tablets.  My grand daughter asked me if I went to school with George Washington.

Would you  mind I copied your idea?


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 2, 2018)

CherylL said:


> Would you mind I copied your idea?



Not at all. I can tell you that the effect works best with a single subject.


----------



## pez (Apr 3, 2018)

Just saw this- nicely done!


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 4, 2018)

pez said:


> Just saw this- nicely done!



Thanks Dave. Though no where near as knowledgeable as I'd like to be, creating  a composition within PS is like a bridge between photography and my other artistic hobbies (painting, drawing).


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 16, 2018)

I noticed a mistake in your file, in the color portion the hair still came out black and white.   

Nice job, one thing about Photoshop is you NEVER stop learning new things.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 16, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> I noticed a mistake in your file, in the color portion the hair still came out black and white.



I doubt you'll find any "black" in my hair, and it's getting real slim on 18% neutral density grey. LOL


----------



## donnywds (Aug 20, 2018)

hi ears look very loooong XD


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 20, 2018)

donnywds said:


> hi ears look very loooong XD



What can I say, you don't get to pick what you're born with. LOL


----------

